# [SOLVED] Inadequate Power Supply?



## Hiatitae (Oct 20, 2012)

Hello ladies and gents, I recently replaced my Intel DH67CL (the ethernet port didn't work) with a DH67GD. This is a brand new build, hence this thread's location.

When I push the power button the fans attempt to start, then immediately cease. This was not a problem with the previous motherboard.

RAM: 2 2GB G Skill
Processor: i5-2400 LGA1155
Graphics Card: N560GTX Twin Frozr II
Optic Drive: LITE-ON DVD Burner
Hard drive: WD5000AAKX 500GB
Power Supply: Antec 25 650W

Please feel free to ask me any questions if this information is not enough.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Inadequate Power Supply?*

Double check that all power connections to the motherboard are seated properly. (24-pin and 4-pin)

For testing purposes it may be best to remove the board from the case and bench test.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f15/how-to-bench-test-troubleshoot-your-system-262998.html


----------



## Hiatitae (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Inadequate Power Supply?*

I really would hate to tear my computer apart, I have very minimal space from living in a dorm.

At any rate, the power supply is properly connected, all LED lights that indicate power is being received by the motherboard are on, and the processor fan, graphic card fans, and power supply fan try to startup when I press the power button.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Inadequate Power Supply?*

Only other recommendation would be to try another PSU.


----------



## Hiatitae (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Inadequate Power Supply?*

A new powersource? But what is even the problem? The only thing that changed was the motherboard, and this one requires no more power than the last one


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Inadequate Power Supply?*

Possible that the motherboard is shorting on the case. That was the reason for recommending benchtesting.

Trying another PSU would be the other alternative in order to rule it out.


----------



## Hiatitae (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Inadequate Power Supply?*

I have no money, the replacement motherboard was a gift... I'll try the bench test.


----------



## Hiatitae (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Inadequate Power Supply?*

Did the bench test, same problem. I know it has power because the processor fan and the graphic card fans both try to start running, but then immediately stop.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Inadequate Power Supply?*

Okay looks like you have definitely narrowed it down to the PSU.


----------



## Hiatitae (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Inadequate Power Supply?*

I don't see why it would suddenly decide to be dysfunctional, it worked perfectly with my previous motherboard.

EDIT: V and C are too close together for comfort. Previous girlfriend VS Precious girlfriend.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Inadequate Power Supply?*

Why was the old Mobo replaced?
Since you have the PC on the bench, try your old Mobo.


----------



## Hiatitae (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Inadequate Power Supply?*

Sigh. I returned the old mobo because the ethernet port didn't work.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Inadequate Power Supply?*

Just asking here but did you properly seat the CPU and use a fresh layer of thermal paste?


----------



## Hiatitae (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Inadequate Power Supply?*

The CPU did not come with thermal paste, rather it had its own layer already applied. And I did properly seat the CPU.


----------



## Hiatitae (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Inadequate Power Supply?*

Self bump. Seriously need help with this.


----------



## pctoxicated (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: Inadequate Power Supply?*

How much thermal paste you got on that cpu?


----------



## Hiatitae (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Inadequate Power Supply?*

I don't know? A thin amount slightly larger than a quarter is actually on the CPU. The thermal paste was originally on the fan and heat sink.


----------



## pctoxicated (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: Inadequate Power Supply?*

Okay can you wipe it all off anyway and reapply? And can you please post all the numbers printed on the cpu if its a 3rd gen it may be that the motherboards bios requires updating


----------



## Hiatitae (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Inadequate Power Supply?*

I will get to the thermal paste tomorrow, right now it is 9 at night.

the processor is an i5-2400 LGA1155 (however, on the motherboard it states it supports i7)


----------



## pctoxicated (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: Inadequate Power Supply?*

Can you see a version number printed on the motherboard?


----------



## Hiatitae (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Inadequate Power Supply?*

There are a lot of number clusters on the motherboard, do you know where I should look?


----------



## pctoxicated (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: Inadequate Power Supply?*

Might be like this.
just look around for the words ver or version


----------



## Hiatitae (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Inadequate Power Supply?*

No such luck


----------



## pctoxicated (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: Inadequate Power Supply?*

Anything that starts with AA?


----------



## Hiatitae (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Inadequate Power Supply?*

G10206-210


----------



## pctoxicated (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: Inadequate Power Supply?*

The board is 3rd gen compatable. can you please remove it from the case if its installed and the power supply place the board on a non conductive surface, remove all ram. Have nothing but the cpu fan header connected to the motherboard and the 24 pin and 4/8 pin cpu power connectors from the PSU Have you removed the cpu heatsink and reseated it? if you have stop now. if not please confirm when your done. Please post the model number of your PSU I know its working but sometimes due to their design and the motherboards they can fail to work properly.


----------



## Hiatitae (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Inadequate Power Supply?*

I haven't reseated it, doing so now. And I believe I posted the full CPU model above, if that's not the right one I'll look at the box again.

EDIT: should I have my graphics card connected?


----------



## pctoxicated (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: Inadequate Power Supply?*

Dont remove it if you havent done so.... else u will need paste before you proceed


----------



## Hiatitae (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Inadequate Power Supply?*

Okay, sounds like I need new paste. How should I go about cleaning it off, how much does the paste usually cost, and where can I pick some up?


----------



## pctoxicated (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: Inadequate Power Supply?*

Its pretty cheap and open to lots of debate but the temp change isnt enormous. a 4$ tube from radioshack or any electronics shop will serve you just as well as the higher priced artic silver etc. Make sure you clean all of the old stuff off the cpu and the heatsink you can use pure isopropyl alchohol and a lint free cloth to do so.


----------



## Hiatitae (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Inadequate Power Supply?*

Sweet, will work on that tomorrow. Expect to hear from me in ~20 hours. I'll double check if my local radioshack even has it.


----------



## pctoxicated (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: Inadequate Power Supply?*

Okay.... ill be expecting you if im here.


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: Inadequate Power Supply?*

I have seen this happen in a few situations....
-Bad power supply
-Faulty motherboard
-RAM not properly seated
-Power supply detects short

Disconnect all devices that are not necessary to make the motherboard start. Hard drives, CD ROMs, fans, ect.

If it still fails then pull your RAM and video card as well to see if you can get it to beep at you. If it beeps put the video card back and see if you get a beep code. If it does not beep but again turns off then I would suspect motherboard.

I recently had this happen to a buddy's machine and by swapping the power supply out with a dumb cheap power supply (for testing) I found the problem but it smoked the chip on the board causing the problem.


----------



## Hiatitae (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Inadequate Power Supply?*

Okay, I am currently benchtesting right now so the only things connected are the essentials. However, if it is ANOTHER faulty mobo I am going to be pissed.


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: Inadequate Power Supply?*

Double check to be sure you don't have a bad power supply.


----------



## Hiatitae (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Inadequate Power Supply?*

The power supply is FINE. *points up* The only thing that changed is the motherboard.


----------



## Hiatitae (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Inadequate Power Supply?*

Removed the RAM and graphics card. No beep.


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: Inadequate Power Supply?*

I understand it worked before but I have seen stranger things happen. Better to know for sure vs banging one's head on the wall.
Was a thought. I hope you sort out the problem.

Does the power stay on at all?


----------



## Hiatitae (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Inadequate Power Supply?*

Thank you, but getting other parts to test is insanely difficult when you're a delightfully poor college student.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Inadequate Power Supply?*

No beeps with the ram removed is indicative of the motherboard being the issue


----------



## Hiatitae (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Inadequate Power Supply?*

Beautiful. Just... Beautiful. At least it only took a few days this time.


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: Inadequate Power Supply?*

Ahh. Understandable. Well then if you can't swap out the power supply to double check refer to joeten's post.
Wish we could help more.


----------



## Hiatitae (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Inadequate Power Supply?*

I'll replace the motherboard again and get some more thermal paste, clean off the CPU and if this doesn't work you can expect another thread from me. If it does work, I'll post something on this thread.


----------



## pctoxicated (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: Inadequate Power Supply?*

Hiatitae... wow things have taken off here if you still want my help let me know.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Inadequate Power Supply?*

Please keep all help within the thread for the benefit of others


----------



## Hiatitae (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Inadequate Power Supply?*

Okay, same problem... And the CPU is NOT to blame, it was functional on the first motherboard.


----------



## Hiatitae (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Inadequate Power Supply?*

I CAN'T BELIEVE MY OWN STUPIDITY. I forgot to plug in the CPU power source. GROAN.


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

*Re: Inadequate Power Supply?*

LOL, funny. I've done that too though I bet you never do it again.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Inadequate Power Supply?*

I think we all have made some error if we didn't we would never learn to troubleshoot lol


----------



## Hiatitae (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Inadequate Power Supply?*

Do you know how many people I've shown my computer to, people who KNOW what this is supposed to look like, and who hadn't noticed? I get to make fun of them now because I'm the noob and I noticed. Hahaha.


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

HAHA! Yea, for sure! But make sure it's all in good fun and don't hold it against them. As Joeten said and I'll emphasis it, we all make mistakes. It's what we do with our mistakes that count.


----------

